# SWASM being awarded after the fact?



## Canadian.Trucker (22 Nov 2011)

Okay, I did do a search through the forums and I know the discussion of eligibility for both the SWASM, GCS and GSM has been heavily discussed.  I looked through the 2011 CANFORGENS and also tried to google the SWASM but did not find the answers I was searching for.

Basically I was talking with my OC and he said that currently a review is happening to see if the SWASM is going to be issued for all OP ATHENA personnel that served and received the GCS post-Kabul transition.  I haven't been able to find anything to substantiate or hint at this happening, but am curious if anyone has heard anything.
Thanks.


----------



## Tow Tripod (22 Nov 2011)

Really? If you went to Afghanistan you got a gong. Be happy with what you got and wait for the next task or war and you will receive another one, obviously!


----------



## Canadian.Trucker (22 Nov 2011)

Tow Tripod said:
			
		

> Really? If you went to Afghanistan you got a gong. Be happy with what you got and wait for the next task or war and you will receive another one, obviously!


Being informed and curious about what is happening does not equal not being happy and wanting more gongs.  I'm hoping your statement more general and not directed at me.  Regardless, I'm still curious.


----------



## MikeL (22 Nov 2011)

Do you know if the goal is to replace the GCS we have been awarded with the SWASM, or would the SWASM be awarded in addition to the GCS?  Also, any info as to why this is being reviewed?

This is the first I've heard of this.


----------



## armyvern (22 Nov 2011)

Oh for fuck sakes ... here we go again. Give this two more posts until it is a literal "gong show".


----------



## Canadian.Trucker (22 Nov 2011)

-Skeletor- said:
			
		

> Do you know if the goal is to replace the GCS we have been awarded with the SWASM, or would the SWASM be awarded in addition to the GCS?  Also, any info as to why this is being reviewed?
> 
> This is the first I've heard of this.


SWASM being added, not replacing anything.  From the discussion I had it's being reviewed because of the three rotos that received the GCS and SWASM (pre-transition, transition and post-transition from Kabul to Kandahar) they are considering issuing both to all other rotos as well to make things equal across the board.  Beyond that I'm not sure, that's why I tried to see if there was a CANFORGEN or something of that nature to better explain the reasoning behind this "potential" review.  At this point all I have is rumour, I just want some cold hard facts if this is in fact true or not and if anyone else had heard anything about it.


----------



## PMedMoe (22 Nov 2011)

Canadian.Trucker said:
			
		

> three rotos that received the GCS and SWASM (pre-transition, transition and post-transition from Kabul to Kandahar)



Three Rotos?  I thought it was only one.  Go figure.

Edit to add:  On my Roto, those who went home from Kabul (which I'm guessing would be considered "pre-transition") did not get the SWASM.


----------



## RCDtpr (22 Nov 2011)

What a waste of money and resources if they were to actually go ahead and award every afghan vet a SWASM after the fact.


----------



## Journeyman (22 Nov 2011)

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> Oh for fuck sakes ... here we go again. Give this two more posts until it is a literal "gong show".


Well, I'll help it along.....  ;D

Adding a SWASM to the GCS would be as sensible as awarding the Peacekeeping Medal on the basis of.....er, well, already having _another_ medal.    Nevermind.


What you _should_ be doing, is nominating yourself for a Queen's Diamond Jubilee Medal -- that'd be some bling worth having!  :nod:


----------



## Pusser (22 Nov 2011)

And the Rumour Mill just continues to turn!

The only way this would have any credence is if you had heard something official from the Directorate of Honours & Recognition - who have been quite silent on this....


----------



## Canadian.Trucker (22 Nov 2011)

Pusser said:
			
		

> And the Rumour Mill just continues to turn!
> 
> The only way this would have any credence is if you had heard something official from the Directorate of Honours & Recognition - who have been quite silent on this....


Ah yes, because info that you hear from your next step up in the chain of command is always wrong.  The source that I got it from was reliable, but that doesn't mean it is absolutely true.  So what if it's a rumour, this is a discussion board, and I started this thread to see if anyone else had heard it.  If it's false that's fine, and my feelings are it is, but that doesn't mean the question still can't be asked.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (22 Nov 2011)

We try not deal with rumours here.

If, and when, you find a substantiated claim, get the references to post it, and call a Mod.


Milnet.ca Staff


----------



## Franko (22 Nov 2011)

I don't normally post over a lock, but I know something about it.

The SWASM was given to troops as we were taken off of ISAF and were a part of OEF (Operation Enduring Freedom) for the entire move.

You had to have been on that portion of the tour for so many days (I can't recall specifics) to be eligible. PMed Moe already touched on it.

Some guys didn't get it. I believe Roto 1 received it as well, as ISAF hadn't taken over responsibility of Kandahar province yet.

After that, all anyone was to receive was the GCS as they were tied to the ISAF mission and not OEF.

Good rumour though


----------

